# just a thought.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Recently, I have seen and been involved in more debating and troll hunting than prepping.To me, it just gets robotinous, talking about water storage and bleach, so I get off subject. 
May I suggest, a little corner thread room, where it's hidden from the general public, which I feel may be turned off by some of our shinnanagins. 
I love this place, and want to enjoy it, without offending the new people, who think we lost our marbles. 
Maybe, a vote in, you know, gotta have a pass to get to THE VELVET ROOM?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess what! This very notion is already being discussed.

Tell me, though. If such a section were to be included...you know, an area where "mechanics" could be mechanics with foul mouths and all, would they still participate in the "civilized" and decent sections? If so, this kid is all for it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Velvet Room! I believe we have a winner for the name!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would , I mean, I Still prep, just pickled eggs, smokies, and made cowboy candy pickles, but, I like to b.s. and have a few beers and shots and listen to music that others suggest too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Why not just keep posts on topic?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Why not just keep posts on topic?


That is a fantastic point! Still, it isn't unexpected for a community to want a place to act up and blow off steam. What needs to be is that the proper balance is met.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Are we getting back on the rails just had a wheel off? I like coming here! This is 2 of many sites I really like and enjoy going to! Good folks and generally good/great posts and that can continue!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> That is a fantastic point! Still, it isn't unexpected for a community to want a place to act up and blow off steam. What needs to be is that the proper balance is met.


Thought that is what the rants section was for.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Thought that is what the rants section was for.


Yeah, it is. The problem is that everything is sort of out in the open. It has been expected that the rules on behavior be relaxed there, but the posts are visible in the active topics listing and people can accidentally wander into vulgarity and hedonism. A private section would prevent that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

From what I understand, most Joe preppers come here, see some good posts about some good preps, but then run into a thread makes them leary of joining. 
Yes, staying on topic is important, but, some of us use this forum as a meeting Area, and roots run deep. We are like a big dysfunctional family, and a new person or an outsider might say, wow, that place is great, but, Deebo is a dick. 
If we had a little, off the grid, family only, get voted in place, I'm sure we would still prep and make jerky. 
Just looking out for the good of the forum.
It's not my yard, or my ball. Just a thought.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Chat room?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The mods also need to realize what they post highly reflects on the forum. As mentioned, what gets posted reflects whether others would join the forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a lot like reality world, I think. It is hard to make room for Crazy Denton. You know; that old nutty uncle that makes everyone else nervous. Best keep him in the back of the house during family reunions.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe a little reset post? OK we got off track a bit but this site is about prepping and related so lets get back to that for now?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, it is. The problem is that everything is sort of out in the open. It has been expected that the rules on behavior be relaxed there, but the posts are visible in the active topics listing and people can accidentally wander into vulgarity and hedonism. A private section would prevent that.


We have a section for hedonism?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Maybe a little reset post? OK we got off track a bit but this site is about prepping and related so lets get back to that for now?


I like that idea. Get back to the basics.

Noted.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ballance in all we do. Yes, we are preppers first and formost. But, as John Wayne has said " Everyone needs to let the badger loose every now and again." If a member does not care for naked women and booze they don't have to participate. I am for it. Good idea Deboo. And I have heard you were a dick....but I just couldn't bring myself to believe it. :icon_wink:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There are plenty of forums for naked & booze but this is SUPPOSE to be a survival/prepper forum.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I get it. But I don't see the harm. Certainly not going to argue over it. It's a side issue that I won't devote any time to.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The topic of prepping includes the question of what you are prepping for. That leads into some ornery subjects as many of the scenarios are driven by misguided government policy, i.e. politics, that somebody else thinks is a grand idea.

Personally, I think these are legitimate discussions even though they seem to bring out high emotions. Keeping them civil is a challenge. My solution is to just keep hitting the Ignore feature when folks degenerate into personal attacks, name calling, or obscenity. YMMV

I am aware that others have Ignored me because they disagree with my views. I am fine with that.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

With all the personal attacks, name calling, & obscenity why would anyone consider joining the forum?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> With all the personal attacks, name calling, & obscenity why would anyone consider joining the forum?


Exactly. And that is what we are trying to get a handle on here. None of the admins or mods wants to be heavy handed, but there are/were some people who try to see what they can get away with.
I am a husband, father, and grandfather. I am not a prude or a saint, but some of the language here I would not want my loved ones (or anybody else) to see.
This forum should be family friendly, G-rated, in my own personal opinion.

As Denton mentioned above, talks have been going on about having a section for members only that would be hidden from public view and would require conscious effort to enter.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> With all the personal attacks, name calling, & obscenity why would anyone consider joining the forum?


I agree, things were getting pretty far out there. There was a lot of stuff on here that I wouldn't want to expose my daughters to and so I haven't been mentioning much to them of this site. Some folks use the internet to be a horses patootie just because they can and, if they did it on the street the way they've been here they likely would be missing a few teeth. Just my opinion. I've have been considering whether I wanted to stick around or not also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Current events in the news trends of our government play a big roll in our preps. They effect timing and routes we choose to go in. While many of us prep more for natural disasters we can not hide from social unrest. Often what is going on is hidden from many. Balance is needed in all things but locking out conversation of current events in our Government is sure to haunt us all.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly. And that is what we are trying to get a handle on here. None of the admins or mods wants to be heavy handed, but there are/were some people who try to see what they can get away with.
> I am a husband, father, and grandfather. I am not a prude or a saint, but some of the language here I would not want my loved ones (or anybody else) to see.
> This forum should be family friendly, G-rated, in my own personal opinion.
> 
> As Denton mentioned above, talks have been going on about having a section for members only that would be hidden from public view and would require conscious effort to enter.


Given the names on my Ignore list, I would say "are" not "were".



Boss Dog said:


> I agree, things were getting pretty far out there. There was a lot of stuff on here that I wouldn't want to expose my daughters to and so I haven't been mentioning much to them of this site. Some folks use the internet to be a horses patootie just because they can and, if they did it on the street the way they've been here they likely would be missing a few teeth. Just my opinion. I've have been considering whether I wanted to stick around or not also.


Same comment.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

All Troll posts should be moved to this "hidden" forum, and be available for Roasting.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think we've all been known to get off topic from time to time. Even though this is a preppering site, it's good rattle on about something else once in a while, even post some music videos, and have some lite hearted posts.
Whenever I come to this site, I scan down the topics and open the ones I want to read, I have no trouble skipping over the ones that don't interest me. If the admins want to make another room, thats fine, if it stays the way it is, well thats fine with me too. Wow, took me a lot of words not to say anything didn't it?


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> The Velvet Room! I believe we have a winner for the name!


How about the Camo room. Would certainly make it "hidden" with a name like that.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont know what went on in the last few days and Im at a point after what happened over at the Marlin Owners forum that I am going to not care, but there were at least 3 people that are now gone that I liked very much and I will miss seeing them post.

As far as why threads get off topic is just human nature, I have been a member on at least 12 forums over the years and have never once seen a thread stay on topic... I like to see threads take on a life of their own... its like real life, If you talk to your wife or husband about 1 topic you would get bored very quickly with talking to them.

Just my .02


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Like I said, I could go anywhere. I have what I consider friends here. I'll be here, I'll be at the other place. I can do both. If anybody wants my opinion, just ask, becouse Deebo is Deebo. 
If I could download a song, I would. 
Hurt by Kermit The Frog. 
Hint, hint, this Muppet style video will freak you out, but the lyrics will keep you watching. 
Denton, could you derail this thread, and put it up for me?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I see Denton isn't logged in. Somebody load my song. PLEASE?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

EDIT.... didnt work for me


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Like I said, I could go anywhere. I have what I consider friends here. I'll be here, I'll be at the other place. I can do both. If anybody wants my opinion, just ask, becouse Deebo is Deebo.
> If I could download a song, I would.
> Hurt by Kermit The Frog.
> Hint, hint, this Muppet style video will freak you out, but the lyrics will keep you watching.
> Denton, could you derail this thread, and put it up for me?


I get home and you are off line. Early night?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why not just make the current rants section so only members can see it. I was surprised it was visible to visitors.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No, grinding copper, put phone in toolbox. Thanks for my kermy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Why not just make the current rants section so only members can see it. I was surprised it was visible to visitors.


I agree. Or, if an invisible section is made, do away with the rant section. Makes sense.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry Jeff, thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> No, grinding copper, put phone in toolbox. Thanks for my kermy.


There you are!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree. But, I like the name; "The Sandbox" 
A place where we don't have to deal with having our "Freedom of Speech" stepped on.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd like to amplify that: require all political and religious rants to be in there. That would preserve 1st ammenment and keep threads in the same patch of woods. It turns me off to do a 'new post' search and 2/3 of them have little to do with prepping. 

I don't mind having a Velvet Camo room to kick back in if it will bring the board back to topic. Maybe even keep posts from showing up in searches run outside, too.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Over the last year, there have been several teenagers that have joined, to learn about prepping. I would hate for them to read some of the content that has been showing up. I don't care if people think I'm a prude. I don't like to read cursing. If you have an opinion, you really don't need to use those words. I don't care for raunchy humor either. If there was a place that those who do could cut loose without the younguns seeing it, that would be good. I've been turned off by a few of the posts on here. I just want to learn. I like when humor is used, but there is a line. Just my opinion. There is a lot of info here. I'll just hunt up what I need to know and leave the rest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

longrider said:


> Over the last year, there have been several teenagers that have joined, to learn about prepping. I would hate for them to read some of the content that has been showing up. I don't care if people think I'm a prude. I don't like to read cursing. If you have an opinion, you really don't need to use those words. I don't care for raunchy humor either. If there was a place that those who do could cut loose without the younguns seeing it, that would be good. I've been turned off by a few of the posts on here. I just want to learn. I like when humor is used, but there is a line. Just my opinion. There is a lot of info here. I'll just hunt up what I need to know and leave the rest.


Well said, lady!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, Denton. I have learned so much on this site. I hate for it to have a bad name, or newbies seeing misleading posts. There is so much this site offers, including comraderie. (Think the Great Prepper Gathering 2014). I'd hate for that atmosphere to disappear.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am new here and my opinion may not hold much weight if any.... I have to say though from a newcomer's perspective I ignore much of what doesn't seem to be about prepping. When I do a new post search and I see a 15 page thread that has already been locked I assume there was some nonsense going on and ignore that thread for the most part. It would be nice to clean up the forum so that you can more easily see pertinent information quickly without being inundated with useless threads (from a prepping perspective that is). My question is, will the solution being discussed help to accomplish that? If there is a private section where tomfoolery (i love that word) is encouraged wouldn't the posts in there show up on a new posts search? Is is possible to change the new posts search to only include posts in prepping areas and ignore the off-topic area?


By the way, this is my 100th post! Do I get a prize?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> With all the personal attacks, name calling, & obscenity why would anyone consider joining the forum?


Right right..this is surely a place for non liberals. Good point.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..what is being alleged here exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Flaming is bad business for a board and will subject those with matches and gas cans to time-outs in the penalty box.

Well, that is my allegation, anyway. 

Where were we? Is this the local chapter of Insomniacs Anon?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You too, eh?


----------

